# appetite and diet?



## cawb (Jun 19, 2005)

alright boys is there anything i can do or take to increase my appetite. i have not started my first cycle yet because after all the reading i have done on this forum diet is at the top of everybodies list. so i am trying to train my body to be able to take in more than i do now. i dont want to waste my gear because of a bad diet. i am eatting a 10oz med rare steak and pasta as we speak. i know that i need to be able to consune alot more than i do just dont know how to do it.. i am trying to gain weight but i never have had any luck doing so..  i start my day at 5:15am with a muti-vitamin and a calorie/protein shake ,about 9 or 10 i have my breakfest usally 3eggs,couple pieces of sausage and hash browns, about 12 or 1 i have a turkey or roastbeef sandwich and some baked doritoes, about4 or5 i'll have a pack of that sweet and spicy tuna and usally at night for dinner i'll have steak,chicken or fish with a side of pasta some type of veggie and a chicken eggroll..  alright let me have it i'm ready for all the persacutions.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 19, 2005)

What kinda gear you talkin about using.  Some gear will increase your appetite on it's own.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 19, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> alright boys is there anything i can do or take to increase my appetite. i have not started my first cycle yet because after all the reading i have done on this forum diet is at the top of everybodies list. so i am trying to train my body to be able to take in more than i do now. i dont want to waste my gear because of a bad diet. i am eatting a 10oz med rare steak and pasta as we speak. i know that i need to be able to consune alot more than i do just dont know how to do it.. i am trying to gain weight but i never have had any luck doing so..  i start my day at 5:15am with a muti-vitamin and a calorie/protein shake ,about 9 or 10 i have my breakfest usally 3eggs,couple pieces of sausage and hash browns, about 12 or 1 i have a turkey or roastbeef sandwich and some baked doritoes, about4 or5 i'll have a pack of that sweet and spicy tuna and usally at night for dinner i'll have steak,chicken or fish with a side of pasta some type of veggie and a chicken eggroll..  alright let me have it i'm ready for all the persacutions.


diet is important, but in moderation of course......

your body can only use so much of the food you ingest, the rest is turned into fat......

I think diet is overated to be honest with ya.....that's why so many lifters spend alot of time taking all that other crap to help burn the fat, because they ingest too many calories in the first place.....IMO


----------



## Zaven (Jun 19, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> What kinda gear you talkin about using.  Some gear will increase your appetite on it's own.


speakin of this what's the average time for Eq hunger to kick in......How long into the cycle


----------



## cawb (Jun 19, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> What kinda gear you talkin about using.  Some gear will increase your appetite on it's own.


well considering that it will be my first cycle i guess im going to just use test i was planning on deca,dbol,sus but everybody said to just try one compound at first in order to see how my body will react


----------



## cawb (Jun 30, 2005)

ORACLE ? any suggestions on what type of gear to use to help increase appetite keep in mind i am looking for bulk then cut ...


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 30, 2005)

Thats easy -- increase apetitite go for equipose --


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 30, 2005)

Zaven, I have to wholeheartedly respectfully disagree with your statment that "diet is overrated".  It is perhaps the single most overlooked component that is the most vital to building lean quality mass.  You eat much more often than you lift and sleep which means discipline is that much more important.  

I dont mean to preach but just had to add my $0.02.




			
				Zaven said:
			
		

> diet is important, but in moderation of course......
> 
> your body can only use so much of the food you ingest, the rest is turned into fat......
> 
> I think diet is overated to be honest with ya.....that's why so many lifters spend alot of time taking all that other crap to help burn the fat, because they ingest too many calories in the first place.....IMO


----------



## Zaven (Jul 1, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Zaven, I have to wholeheartedly respectfully disagree with your statment that "diet is overrated".  It is perhaps the single most overlooked component that is the most vital to building lean quality mass.  You eat much more often than you lift and sleep which means discipline is that much more important.
> 
> I dont mean to preach but just had to add my $0.02.


not a problem bro.....everyone is entiltled to their opionion.... 

I should have went into more specifics when I used the word "overrated"...my bad.........


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 2, 2005)

I think I realize what you are saying:  many just pile on the calories with little regard to WHAT they are actually eating which is bad.  I believe the key is to balance complex carbs with protein and if you do eat incorrectly as you stated you will just increase body fat...


----------



## Zaven (Jul 2, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> I think I realize what you are saying:  many just pile on the calories with little regard to WHAT they are actually eating which is bad.  I believe the key is to balance complex carbs with protein and if you do eat incorrectly as you stated you will just increase body fat...


well said......that's exactly what I was trying to say......

thanks bro.......


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey bro I finished my first cycle of Test and D-bol not to long ago.  Once everything kicked in, I couldn't stop eating.  I would wake up at least once a night from hunger pains and had to eat.  For your first cycle I wouldn't worry to much about dieting, just don't go overboard and eat fast food everyday!  I was eating 6 to 8 meals a day.  Some of those were a protein drink and small snack, but I always was eating.  At the end of cycle I gained 30 pounds.  Good luck!


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 2, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Hey bro I finished my first cycle of Test and D-bol not to long ago.  At the end of cycle I gained 30 pounds.  Good luck!



First cycles are always the best cycles.  You'll notice that your not gonna gain as much as you did in your first.  You'll still put on some weight but not as dramatic as your first.


----------



## cawb (Jul 2, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Hey bro I finished my first cycle of Test and D-bol not to long ago.  Once everything kicked in, I couldn't stop eating.  I would wake up at least once a night from hunger pains and had to eat.  For your first cycle I wouldn't worry to much about dieting, just don't go overboard and eat fast food everyday!  I was eating 6 to 8 meals a day.  Some of those were a protein drink and small snack, but I always was eating.  At the end of cycle I gained 30 pounds.  Good luck!


 thanks alot man it's reasurring to hear positive feedback and info. as far as my diet i dont care for sweets and i love beef,chicken and pastas and as a bonus i love to cook. i eat about 5 times a day which consits of a cal/protien shake for breakfest followed by 4 average size meals. as for my first cycle i was thinking of deca/sus or deca/test e or c. what amount of dosage should i take of each?


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 2, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> thanks alot man it's reasurring to hear positive feedback and info. as far as my diet i dont care for sweets and i love beef,chicken and pastas and as a bonus i love to cook. i eat about 5 times a day which consits of a cal/protien shake for breakfest followed by 4 average size meals. as for my first cycle i was thinking of deca/sus or deca/test e or c. what amount of dosage should i take of each?



This is such a contraversial subject on this board.  Many will say stick to Test only for your first cycle so you get the full feel of Test and when it kicks in.  Others feel it is okay to add a different compound to the cycle.  I decided to add the D-bol because it would kick in before the Test and motivate me more to go balls to the wall, plus I like to overdue things!  Anyway the D-bol did work great and I was very pleased with my cycle.  Just my opinion, but if it were me and you do want to add something to the Test, I would add D-bol and use the Deca for your second cycle.


----------



## cawb (Jul 2, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> This is such a contraversial subject on this board.  Many will say stick to Test only for your first cycle so you get the full feel of Test and when it kicks in.  Others feel it is okay to add a different compound to the cycle.  I decided to add the D-bol because it would kick in before the Test and motivate me more to go balls to the wall, plus I like to overdue things!  Anyway the D-bol did work great and I was very pleased with my cycle.  Just my opinion, but if it were me and you do want to add something to the Test, I would add D-bol and use the Deca for your second cycle.


good looking out man, how much of each should i use? when i first started posting here i was planning on 25mgdbol/ed, 250mg sus/ew, 200mg deca/ew
i am now considering 250mg sus twice a week and 250 deca/ew. and why do you perfere dbol/test over the deca/test?


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 2, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> This is such a contraversial subject on this board.  Many will say stick to Test only for your first cycle so you get the full feel of Test and when it kicks in.  Others feel it is okay to add a different compound to the cycle.  I decided to add the D-bol because it would kick in before the Test and motivate me more to go balls to the wall, plus I like to overdue things!  Anyway the D-bol did work great and I was very pleased with my cycle.  Just my opinion, but if it were me and you do want to add something to the Test, I would add D-bol and use the Deca for your second cycle.



The D-bol will kick in sooner that the Deca would.  Plus I wanted to go with an oral so I didn't have to shoot as much for my first cycle.  Very, very pleased with the D-bol, make you feel VERY STRONG!  Here's the way I did mine.......

Week 1-4 D-bol 40mg ED
Week 1-12 Test E 500mg EW broken into 2 shots of 250mg each.
Week 8-12 Dbol 40mg ED


----------



## cawb (Jul 2, 2005)

why was there a break between week 4 and 8 on dbol?


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 2, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> why was there a break between week 4 and 8 on dbol?



I guess it's kind of a new approach from what I've been told.  It allows you to start your cycle and end your cycle with a bang so to say.  I decided to try it out and was very happy.  Taking it on weeks 8-12 really boosted my weight and stength!


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> why was there a break between week 4 and 8 on dbol?


Orals are liver toxic and you shouldn't run them longer than 6 weeks.


----------



## cawb (Jul 2, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Orals are liver toxic and you shouldn't run them longer than 6 weeks.


thats good info i didnjt know that i guess thats why i started on this forum to learn everything I THOUGHT I ALREADY KNEW! so note to self no orals are to be ran longer than 6 weeks. ok during a cycle that has orals in say a 10week cycle should the dbol be ran 6 weeks straight or first 3 weeks and last 3weeks ..... and after running dbol 6 weeks how long before i would be able to run it again without doing alot of damage to my liver?


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> thats good info i didnjt know that i guess thats why i started on this forum to learn everything I THOUGHT I ALREADY KNEW! so note to self no orals are to be ran longer than 6 weeks. ok during a cycle that has orals in say a 10week cycle should the dbol be ran 6 weeks straight or first 3 weeks and last 3weeks ..... and after running dbol 6 weeks how long before i would be able to run it again without doing alot of damage to my liver?


You could do that, but from what i've read in the traditional bulking cycle one takes the orals anadrol or d-bol for the first 4 weeks to get some gains while the long estered injectables reach peak levels


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

I forgot an important detail there, you should take the amount of time off of the oral that you were on to let your liver get back to normal, example: 12 week Test/Deca cycle with some d-bol at the beginning and end you do 4 weeks on the dbol and 4 weeks off before you take it again.  It's a good idea to take liver detox products as well, like liv 52.


----------



## cawb (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks bro you'v been a great help , mainly with the info on no longer than 6 weeks on orals everything i have read has not told me this .. learn something new everytime i am on here.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 9, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> The D-bol will kick in sooner that the Deca would.  Plus I wanted to go with an oral so I didn't have to shoot as much for my first cycle.  Very, very pleased with the D-bol, make you feel VERY STRONG!  Here's the way I did mine.......
> 
> Week 1-4 D-bol 40mg ED
> Week 1-12 Test E 500mg EW broken into 2 shots of 250mg each.
> Week 8-12 Dbol 40mg ED


Good posts Steel.


----------

